# KA24det vs all



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

i challenge all that says that the ka24de is unable to make high 400hp low 500hp with out changing piston, rods, and cam.
I say i can take a moto from the junkyard and leve every thing stock and build high 4s low 500s.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, and the point of this is what? i mean, i'd be impressed, but what's the point in making the challenge? oh, and if you plan on doing this, check the classifieds on www.240sx.org there are some cheap ones on there.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

BWAHHHHHHH. I dount think so. Find the old SCC where the guy kept blowing his shit up with professionaly built motors trying to get 400hp. He finally got it right but it took him 3 tries and a built motor to get to 400hp.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

z-mike: give it a try and tell us how much $$ u wasted.. 400-500hp on a ka24det w/ stock internals..right..


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

why would u want to waste all that money on sumthing that isnt gonna happen....u mite as well throw an rb25 in there


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

it ain't happening.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just shearly not possible. The rods aren't beefy enough and the pistons aren't strong enough, not to mention too high compression to feed that kind of boost into there, detonation management or not.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

pretty much every word spoken back as a reply is true. you will have problems with your internals at 400HP. before then probably.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you guys look down upon the KA 
i don't  

but yea they are right up there... 400whp not gonna happen without work...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *you guys look down upon the KA
> i don't
> 
> but yea they are right up there... 400whp not gonna happen without work... *


I don't look down at the KA. If you look at my sig, you'll notice that I actually have a KA-T setup. It's a pretty well built engine, and if you have a low-mile one, probably a better move for the money in respect to 1/4 mile times than the sr20. The internals just aren't that strong and thats the way it is. If you build up the internals, port the head, increase the rev limiter/plenty of tuning and use some high-lift cams, it can definitely hit those kinds of #s.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

is ur KA SOHC or DOHC?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cuase if it's sohc, kevin will go need to change his pants


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah, if he had hydraulics and spinners then yes i would have to go get a mop and a bucket  

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

MY ka24 wouldnt make 400hp on stock internals  

-Jake


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I will play devils adovocate and say try it. Why not. THose otehr peopel hit 539 on stock SR20 bottom end. Alot fo people thought that couldnt be done. i dont know much about the KA, but I say go for it. Until recently everyone thought the RB swap was a big pain int eh ass and too much fabrication was needed. Now there are RB powered 240's everywhere. I say go for it.....build it til it blows.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you would need funds, or just be hella rich to do this, leave it up to the big companys to try it out.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

I see that no one beleives what i am saying. i know that i can back up the words that i have written, can you all do the same, i have three cars with the ka24det with no engin internal mods building over 400hp, that is wheel hp, driving every day on the street and i did say every day with out braking down.

If any one take the time to investigate they will find that what i say is true
as i said, the challenge goes out to any one that includes your so call experts that wish to prove disprove what we have accomplished


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nvm about this post i had to edit it, this is boostboys friends guys, so what he says it true


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *is ur KA SOHC or DOHC? *


It's DOHC swapped from a 97 with 44k miles


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why don't u get an intercooler


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *why don't u get an intercooler  *


It's being mailed out tuesday. However, I won't be able to lead club IIC anymore after that. Any volunteers to be the new head?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'd like to take it  
just send me a turbo kit


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Z-mike said:


> *I see that no one beleives what i am saying. i know that i can back up the words that i have written, can you all do the same, i have three cars with the ka24det with no engin internal mods building over 400hp, that is wheel hp, driving every day on the street and i did say every day with out braking down.
> 
> If any one take the time to investigate they will find that what i say is true
> as i said, the challenge goes out to any one that includes your so call experts that wish to prove disprove what we have accomplished *


IF you have already done this.........why did you make a challenge? Until I see pics/dyno charts I don't beleive it. Please prove me wrong. Give me a link.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i believe him


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> IF you have already done this.........why did you make a challenge? Until I see pics/dyno charts I don't beleive it. Please prove me wrong. Give me a link.


 I'll tell you right off the bat, you're wrong. To be the exact, his car dumped 471whp on stock internals "Point Blank". His car is in existence and he isn't lying. I just personally think he washes the damn car too much like it's some kind of Z06 vette or something, but hey, I believe he thinks that his 240 is his vette-killer. Seriously, there's another car with a KA that put out a little more than his on stock internals. Don't worry, he has the time slips, but I hope he has a scanner because I'm not coming back down to his shop to take pictures of stupid paper with little #s on it. He really doesn't need to challenge anyone because he's already accomplished what some ricers/ I mean racers are so naieve about and that's that the KA24DE can be exploited to dump as much power as an SR20 without breaking the bank. I'm a CA18 fan (timing belt equipped like the RB series or the other way around) and not a big SR nor KA fan, but both are good motors and can be exploited to make good power. But I think stock for stock and with the right combination of fuel management and turbocharger, the KA will out perform the others in the low power department easily (Bigger displacement). Anyone care to rev their motors to the 9000ish range? I get a kick out of it!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *. He really doesn't need to challenge anyone because he's already accomplished what some ricers/ I mean racers are so naieve about *


HE is the one that started the thread wanting some sort of "challenge". I think it would be a great accomplishment to get that much hp out of a stock internaled KA. All I am saying is that I want to see some sort of specs/dyno/timeslip.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> HE is the one that started the thread wanting some sort of "challenge".


 I hope you didn't take that wrong because I'm saying the same thing in the fact that he doesn't need to be challengine anyone. Hey "Mike" do you care to clarify your intentions here so these guys can get a better understanding of you and your intentions! I got an idea of where he's headed with this, but I don't want to be a thread-jacker!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Not to be a hater/doubter or anything, but I'm wondering how often that engine hits those kinds of #s and for how long. I think what we were more or less talking about is the ability to run that kind of power reliably. I assumed that the KA's internals could hold about 440 hp or so on a consistent basis, best detonation management/tuning and all. This was based on the assumption that the sr's internals are stronger and its only been proven to 538 hp, and with higher compression and not as beefy rods, I figured about 440 was its max.We're not trying to put anyone down, we're just sceptics, and its not like we don't mind being proven wrong. It's the same thing as saying that true racial equality can never exist. We can see so much reasons that it won't happen in our lifetimes, but we sure would like to be wrong in our scepticism.

Mike, I don't mind seeing a dyno and the beast that its in either, for admiration if nothing else, as well as an idea of what I can do with my setup(after intercooling of course  )


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll help him out a bit and give you guys a video of old school performance. http://www.back-yard-productions.com/videos/240 dyno1.wmv


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Sounds pretty mean.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

the ka has got nothing but negative things said about it. the ka rod, piston,and block is inferier "that's what they say"
i am here to prove to any and every one that it "ka" is just as strong as the sr;s and rb's and even more reliable 
i am tierd of picking up the perfomance mags and reading the negative info "which is not true" they have said and still are.
the cfhallenge is not just geared toward members of the forum but also but mainly to all the mags that have cast a dark shadow over the ka.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i say let them keep talking down on the KA engines. it'll piss them off even more when they find out they got beat by one, not to mention it'll keep the prices of the engines down as well. cheap is good


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA FOR LIFE


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Most of all I would like to know how you did it. I am still saving for a RB20DET or RB25DET but if I can get 400HP out of my KA I would rather spend the same amount of money on it.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Dyno,specs,timeslips,pics?????????


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

With the amount of money you spend on an SR swap, you've basically covered the cost of 300+whp KA24DE(T). If I had to play with timing chains, I'd dump the bread into a KA and mianly because the car originally came with this motor here in the U.S. so I'd get to just build upon it.







If I didn't have so many projects going at one time, I'd build my 240 to my tastes and sell it.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

And I could sit here and tell you what formula he uses, but would rather leave that up to him. But hear this, you don't need the magic stick to build one, just SR swap money and some time.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Honestly I think swaps are overrated. Good job if you got that kind of power from the KA. More impressive than teh 537rwhp SR20 in the fact that KA's werent built for turbo and get ZERo respect. But I cant blame the magazinbes. The average operson doesnt care. They want the latest and greatest. If I had a DOHC swapped in that was taken care of, I would turboed that bitch. I had the SOHC and it was pathetically maintained at that. Then a head gasket fatality ended its pathetic existence. But peopel are looking to get 240's to do a "silvia conversion" and SR20 swap. So they must cater tot hem. The average joe is the person who picks up that magazine, not the hardcore tuner. I read it every now and again when they have a 240 cover car. Or if they have Turbo 101 or some other bS. But good job. The KA is a nice motor. I want to build up my Altima to be a beast some day


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wut he said /\

since my dad sold our coupe b4 i could have it i wanna setup the 00' alty to hit 200hp N/A and give it kick ass suspension, i mean it already has about 140whp and handles nicely....so hey it could happen...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

somne gut at Altimas.net was selling an N/A beasy FWD KA. It was over 200fwhp I think. Laos www.racetep.com has 200hp NA's for sale. i think they have a core charge too. The KA can bemade to be strong. I have teh chance tyo buy a Coupe with blown motor. Instead of doing the SR20 or RB20, I may just get another KA You ahven givenme more inspiration


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

the magazine are takin the info they get from the streets, "mags" they are guilty of not doing there research completely and we, i say we are not all tuners and even the best can make erros. 
"the average person does not care" I think they do! If one's bombarded with positve messages about the SR and negative info about the ka by allmost ever one in the performance industry included those who are the suppose to be the leaders in engin building and tuning, i do not clame to be an expert but there is one moto i know and that is the ka" 
"the average joe is the person who picks up that magazine, not hard core tuners" the mags get some of its info from the tuner but as i said we all make mistakes. it is my intention to change this misconception about the ka "


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> it is my intention to change this misconception about the ka "


 Amen Brotha'


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That is a valiant goal, my friend. Hats off to you !:thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

WOW! Good job :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm glad i'm not the only one who likes the KA :jump:


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Z-mike said:


> *the magazine are takin the info they get from the streets, "mags" they are guilty of not doing there research completely and we, i say we are not all tuners and even the best can make erros.
> "the average person does not care" I think they do! If one's bombarded with positve messages about the SR and negative info about the ka by allmost ever one in the performance industry included those who are the suppose to be the leaders in engin building and tuning, i do not clame to be an expert but there is one moto i know and that is the ka"
> "the average joe is the person who picks up that magazine, not hard core tuners" the mags get some of its info from the tuner but as i said we all make mistakes. it is my intention to change this misconception about the ka " *


What I was saying was, the average person into 240's is all over SR20 nuts. It is the same with Honda's. Do yuo ever see super street hyping up the D16??? NO they go with the B16/B18/H22, etc. Same with Nissan. I see it both ways. Sure you can build up the KA to whatever HP you did, but some peopel look at it like get a swap and up the boost. Only people who do research will know that the KA can be formidable. Just some guy who gets a 240 because it is the thing to do will want a swap and THAT sells magazines.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> * Just some guy who gets a 240 because it is the thing to do will want a swap and THAT sells magazines. *


Or a guy who wants to rev past 6500rpm.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

don't think for one minute we DON'T want what your saying to be true. this is Nissanforums, we love nissans and if anything we would love to have the bragging rights of yet another amazing engine platform. good job and SHOW US!!!


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

I will be hosting a dyno shoot in south florida. I will be putting my car on the dyno and all are welcome to see and participate.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm going to the Dyno before that; but I will participate in this event as well.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It may not be a huge factor but the KA was never designed for a turbo application. The SR was. Doesnt mean you cant turbo a KA...just sayin


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL to FURTHER illustrate my point....take this forums. We have general section, S13 section, S14 section and what do ya know the SR20 section. no RB, NO CA, NO KA-T, no engine swap, just a damn SR20 section. THAT should tell you something...LOL


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> no RB, NO CA, NO KA-T, no engine swap, just a damn SR20 section. THAT should tell you something...LOL


 I agree with most of what you said, but there is a small section for CA people, however, it's integrated with E-series engines as well. AS if the fast and the furious didn't give enough attention to the SR20.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What section is that?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's in the B11-B12 section! There's no RWD CA users to date on these boards and I'm the only one being FWD. I enjoy being different, but lethal. And best believe that me and my cars are no red-headed stepchildren, right Mike?


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

what i know is that boost _boy CA18 is nothing to play with if any one try to test his car they should make sure that there car is putting down some real hp and that is to the wheel


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

In our car club of about 80 silvias, I reckon only about 3 or 4 are CA18DET. They are rare here so I can imagine they are extra rare in US.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*Z-Mike and Boost Boy*

I live in Sfla i would like to see this dyno video and a KA-T in action.. please send me a PM with the info about the dyno video shoot day I would like to see this and further discuss the KA-T


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *There's no RWD CA users to date on these boards*


(loud annoying sound of a buzzer symbolizing an incorrect statement)

GoofyCA18DET would be one RWD CA that I know personally on these boards. He spends most of his time in our DNE section, but he's here.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

come to the dyno shoot i will be having in lat november early december and you will see for yourself.


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

I've been searching for a turbo kits for the KA the cheapest I can find is about $4000. Considering the cost for further modifications to make it run 400hp. Of which you still haven't told us what they are. But for $4000 I could drop in an RB25DET. and with some upgrades could run 500hp on stock internals. I'd really like to keep the KA if the cost per HP is the same or less.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Those 'upgrades' would cost you a furthur $5000 at least. Then your engine would pop.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

The RB25DET isnt that great for tuning. supposedly they dont like high boost. I would love to see how you got 400+hp on the KA. i think its a mean looking motor and i wouldnt keeping mine if all i had to do was a rebuild using stock internals and get that much HP out of it. also, boostboy, i'd like to know where you get most of the stuff for the CA. i know the after market is pretty small, and i had been thinking a CA swap myself, but i know most of the parts would have to be custom made.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

heh maybe you could get 400hp by messing with dyno correction factors!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I would love to see how you got 400+hp on the KA. i think its a mean looking motor and i wouldnt keeping mine if all i had to do was a rebuild using stock internals and get that much HP out of it.


 I would tell you this much about his set-up, ARP, stock internals, competent turbocharger, custom intake, custom header, big injectors and a programmable standalone system as well as turbonetics race gate. The biggest thing is programming and you may want to pow-wow with him on that much.


> boostboy, i'd like to know where you get most of the stuff for the CA. i know the after market is pretty small, and i had been thinking a CA swap myself, but i know most of the parts would have to be custom made.


 It all depends on what you want and what are your power goals. A stock CA18DET is capable of sustaining 400whp if you got the right engine management controlling it and tuned decently. Headgaskets can be bought from the larger import parts makers, rods can be purchased off the shelf from some of the big boys like Carrillo, pauter, etc and pistons may have to be made, but that's all good as well. Everything else especially for RWD can be purchased from your local nissan dealer for an 1988-89 nissan pulsar with 1.8 DOHC engine. It's really not that hard to build one of these engines if you got the money and the desire to build one.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

i think that whom ever is thinking of droping the RB25 or 26 in the 240SX and automatically getting 400 to 500 out of these moto should really get more info about these motos. Ill tell you this that they have a oil pump problem. some one will pay $4000 to drop the RB25 in, the moto complete is about $3000 and it will be more than $1000 dollers to drop it in because the cross member will have to be modified.


----------



## Dave2k2 (Aug 28, 2003)

KA ENGINE FAQ's ANSWERED

BlueBOB Edit: just shortened it up a bit.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

repost.. from the thread u already started... very useless. i would delete one of em if i was a mod. ur lucky i'm not


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Ummm, I saw it earlier and it hurt my eyes! I would have to ask what is the purpose of this re-post? Are you like a skyline engine specialist or something?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

he's a wanna be. he's dumb posting crap we've seen and flamed, yet he posts again to be flame. hey dave shut up already


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Z-mike said:


> *i think that whom ever is thinking of droping the RB25 or 26 in the 240SX and automatically getting 400 to 500 out of these moto should really get more info about these motos. Ill tell you this that they have a oil pump problem. some one will pay $4000 to drop the RB25 in, the moto complete is about $3000 and it will be more than $1000 dollers to drop it in because the cross member will have to be modified. *


LOL 1000 for crossmember modification??? PLEASE enlighten me on what modification this is. Especially since I have an RB sitting in my 240 as we speak and spent no where NEAR 1000 for "crossmember modification" Actually only maybe 45min-1 hour of swapping out the crossmembers. And I know of people using the stock KA crossmember


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm not an RB fan I'm a Nissan Motor fan and as far as I can see everything from the KA24E to the RB26Dett are fine motors and its really just personal preference as to what you want. What I am is a cheap bastard and really just trying to find the most cost effective way to make 300 to 400 hp in my 90 240sx KA24e.

as to the oil problems that's the first I've heard about it.
As far as High boost the guys from skylines downunder seem to think 15psi is conservative and safe for the RB25Det on stock internals. That around 50% increase in hp. 250stock + 125 = 375hp. That is at the flywheel what it would be at wheel I don't know, but it would be substantially less.Skylines Downunder forum 

also check at meggala's site there's some good info on the RB series there. Meggala's RB page  

as a side note I'm also looking into supercharging Procharger Intercooled Universal Sport Compact Kit 

Dare to be different


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

I would tell you this much about his set-up, ARP, stock internals, competent turbocharger, custom intake, custom header, big injectors and a programmable standalone system as well as turbonetics race gate. The biggest thing is programming and you may want to pow-wow with him on that much.

Call me stupid or I'm having a brain fart what is an ARP and where can I find a good programmable standalone system?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Wolf do plugin ecus for skylines and silvias
http://www.wolfems.com.au/home
They are great.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

BY NO NEAMS AM I PUTTING DOWN THE RB THEY ARE VERY GOOD MOTOS BUT, NO ONE IS SPENDING THERE MONEYS IN THE RIGHT WAY AND DOING ENOUGH RESEARCH TO MAKE THEM RUN CONSISTANTLY.
THE REASON I DO NOT USE THIS MOTO "I LOVE IN LINE SIXES MY FIRST LOVE IS THE 280Z" IS PARTS ARE HARD TO COME BY EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE MONEYS TO SPEND 
THE KA ON THE OTHER HAND YOU COULD GET THE MOTO FOR $150 TO 450


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> ARP


 ARP is the name of the company that makes headstuds and fasteners used to secure high performance engines and it's components. Standalone systems are in abundance, but their cost is justified as well. Mike uses a Haltech efi system and I use an SDS efi system. Both works great and get the job done.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Z-mike said:


> *BY NO NEAMS AM I PUTTING DOWN THE RB THEY ARE VERY GOOD MOTOS BUT, NO ONE IS SPENDING THERE MONEYS IN THE RIGHT WAY AND DOING ENOUGH RESEARCH TO MAKE THEM RUN CONSISTANTLY.
> THE REASON I DO NOT USE THIS MOTO "I LOVE IN LINE SIXES MY FIRST LOVE IS THE 280Z" IS PARTS ARE HARD TO COME BY EVEN IF YOU HAVE THE MONEYS TO SPEND
> THE KA ON THE OTHER HAND YOU COULD GET THE MOTO FOR $150 TO 450 *


Parts are not hard to find. Just takes more research. Something "most" people dont do. My goal if I keep my 240 is this...replace everything I didnt replacwe when I did the swap..IE water pump, head gasket (metal most likely) and timing belt. I have already sourced these parts. The timing belt is local with rbmotoring. I have not called motorex to check on teh head gasket or water pump. But I have sourced those and can have them within a week or two after payment. It really isnt that hard. And long blocks...I know a guy who got a JDM RB20 longlbock for 635 SHIPPED. About what someone would pay for a KA if they didnt live in an area that had a junkyard and had to get it froma nother state. I applaud the arguements of keeping tha KA, but some of the reasons people give are moot...like the hard to find parts excuse


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *LOL to FURTHER illustrate my point....take this forums. We have general section, S13 section, S14 section and what do ya know the SR20 section. no RB, NO CA, NO KA-T, no engine swap, just a damn SR20 section. THAT should tell you something...LOL *


I was thinkin about starting a new thread asking a question about other sections.... time to start a poll in the general section.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I say if you want an RB, go for it! I mean it's your money, it's what you want and possibly will stop at nothing to get it. Getting parts for the RB locally is a bit more challenging than say getting parts for a KA24, but then again this was discussed about the CA as well in which I knew was a bunch of B.S. I guess for the individual that want the parts, research usually yields a find whereas those who don't care usually assume because the RB is an exotic motor, that parts are very rare and I will agree that they are very rare indeed. Would be amazing if I can dump 400whp out of a stock CA (1.8), but that won't make enthusiasts go out and buy one, even though they are cheaper than most other nissan engines and just as durable. To those that will accept 250hp out of their Rb25DET, that's their preference; to those that squeeze 470+out of their KA Kudos to you, to those that chose the SR20 because JUN built an 8 second monster 2.2ltr SR20 or because the fast and the furious hyped them up "Cool" , but in the end we all chose what we want possibly to be different for the RB and CA gang. For whatever reason, enjoy what you chose and let's keep true nissan power under our bonnets.

 Dee


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *ARP is the name of the company that makes headstuds and fasteners used to secure high performance engines and it's components. Standalone systems are in abundance, but their cost is justified as well. Mike uses a Haltech efi system and I use an SDS efi system. Both works great and get the job done. *


Ok thanks thats all I found when I searched the internet. Nice to know thats what you were talking about


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Z-MIKE
Hey I think I found your website you haven't posted so I won't either, but with those pics of a 500hp ka24de you should.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

WWW.BACK-YARD-PRODUCTIONS.COM


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

Like I've said time and time again... *Leave the TRUCK ENGINE... in the TRUCK*!!! Hehe... 

The simple choices are: SR20DET (My fav.), CA18DET, RB20DETT, or any other Skyline engine - which I am not a fan of in terms of the swap... 

I think that things should stay where they belong... TRUCK ENGINES in TRUCKS... and Silvia Engines in SILVIA's.... !!!

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

DUDE!!!!! KaOz, where have u been bro for i duno THE PAST YEAR!? glad ur back though its all good now


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

KaOz said:


> *Like I've said time and time again... *Leave the TRUCK ENGINE... in the TRUCK*!!! Hehe...
> 
> The simple choices are: SR20DET (My fav.), CA18DET, RB20DETT, or any other Skyline engine - which I am not a fan of in terms of the swap...
> 
> ...


And your philosophy is GAY. That would make the VQ35 a truck engine. The VG30 was used in trucks too I think. And it is the RB26DEtt. The RB20 was available in single cam non turbo, dohc non turbo and dohc single turbo. 

KA hating is as gay as hond ahating if not worse.


----------



## Z-mike (Nov 14, 2002)

people, people i am not trying to get you all to get divided i am just trying to show that the ka can build just as much and more,more reliable if done right. if one wants to put the sr20, rb or ca into their 240sx it is their option but do not put down some thing you don't understand. i am just trying to open your eyes if you do not want here what i have to say just say so and have the moderator take off all these threads.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

As long as people stick to nissan engines i dont care. Its when people start putting in rotaries and LT1's that I get annoyed.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

rotaries are good fool, it's when they start using vtec and fart cans in their stupid crap.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i give props to the RX-7 Tri-rotors those things can rip you a new one, wait wait, they can rip ur asswhole then get u up front and make u a pussy OUCH! :balls:


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *I would tell you this much about his set-up, ARP, stock internals, competent turbocharger, custom intake, custom header, big injectors and a programmable standalone system as well as turbonetics race gate. The biggest thing is programming and you may want to pow-wow with him on that much. *


Would you need to upgrade the MAF?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm going to assume so, considering the kind of cfm its flowing.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Z-mike said:


> * to drop the RB25 in, the moto complete is about $3000 and it will be more than $1000 dollers to drop it in because the cross member will have to be modified. *


Uhh no mod to the crossmember, get a clip if your gonna do it the original CM will bolt right into your 240, but you will need a driveshaft!

Its gonna cost about 5k for any 4-banger engine to be swapped or souped up to 300+ HP and its not gonna happen overnight
the turbo alone will cost you @2k and 1K for FMIC 1k for feul upgds and 1k for intake and exhaust parts....unless you own a shop somewhere. and that doesnt include install

We'll ask you this mike How much have you spent altogether on your engine parts to put out these amazing HP # that you havent posted yet....what ever happened to that Dyno run?
im not flaming or anything just wondering.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you guys are referring to Z-mikes car, he uses a haltech and has no use for a MAF with this system.


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

What about the Racetech SDS EM-4 series

From SDS site
EM-4 uses speed/density to calculate engine airflow rates. The advantage of this method is the *elimination of the bulky and restrictive airflow meters used on mass airflow type systems.*

*By selecting the correct MAP sensor, boost pressures up to 30 psi may be used.* EM-4 is designed to control port type injection only. It can be configured to drive low or high impedance injectors with triggering times down to 1.5 milliseconds for a good idle with very large injectors fitted.

This confuses me.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Which part is confusing?
A MAP sensor is a sensor mounted in the throttle body rather than the intake. It measures pressure (Manifold Absolute Pressure). The problem with a MAP is that if you make a change to the system like intake or exhaust or turbo, you need to do a full retune - unlike an AFM where it corrects itself.
You can run any MAP sesor you want though, but you cant run any AFM


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok I was brain dead on that one.  Duh 

Boost and Z-Mike if I'm only trying to get around 250 RWHP how does the Racetech SDS EIC sound. IS it feasable? I plan on using either the SDS or Autometer Rich/Lean gage, a boost gage and adjustable boost, a fuel pump to boost pressure to 50 or 60 psi and 4 additional injectors 270cc to 370cc. Along with the turbo.

This seems like a cost effective alternative to the stand alone system


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Boost and Z-Mike if I'm only trying to get around 250 RWHP how does the Racetech SDS EIC sound. IS it feasable? I plan on using either the SDS or Autometer Rich/Lean gage, a boost gage and adjustable boost, a fuel pump to boost pressure to 50 or 60 psi and 4 additional injectors 270cc to 370cc. Along with the turbo.


 This can work, but there's a trial and error period involved and it's up to you to determine yay or nay. 250whp on a KA24 should be obtainable with this system.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sabot said:


> *Ok I was brain dead on that one.  Duh
> 
> Boost and Z-Mike if I'm only trying to get around 250 RWHP how does the Racetech SDS EIC sound. IS it feasable? I plan on using either the SDS or Autometer Rich/Lean gage, a boost gage and adjustable boost, a fuel pump to boost pressure to 50 or 60 psi and 4 additional injectors 270cc to 370cc. Along with the turbo.
> 
> This seems like a cost effective alternative to the stand alone system *


Excellent Sabot! Finally someone with a realistic target power figure!
With the injectors do you mean 4 additional so you have 8 in total or 4 new ones?
Id go with relacing the original ones with at least 470cc - 550cc ones. That will give you plenty of headroom.


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

4 additional injectors. The Racetech SDS EIC (extra injector controller) cost 325.00 and can control either two or four additional injectors. I plan on TIG welding the injector bosses directly in front of the stock injuectors on the intake runners.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You gonna be doing the fabrication yourself? 
Its usually better to go with 1 injector per cylinder but Im not gonna be the one to say 4 extra wont work. Good luck!


----------

